# Modern Greek classes on Rhodes



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Has anyone attended/does anyone know about advanced Greek lessons on Rhodes please?


----------



## greekcanuck (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you found anything? I am also looking for a Greek language school in Rhodes.


----------



## Vildarra (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm now living in Rhodes Greece and am having some difficulty in finding Greek language courses. 

Found anything or know of anyone to contact for this?


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Greek Lessons*



Vildarra said:


> I'm now living in Rhodes Greece and am having some difficulty in finding Greek language courses.
> 
> Found anything or know of anyone to contact for this?


Hi All 
I understand there is a Greek teacher giving lessons in the village hall in Pylona,not sure of all the details though,will try to find out from my daughter living in Rhodes


----------



## Vildarra (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great. Thanks so much.


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*HI*



raph said:


> Has anyone attended/does anyone know about advanced Greek lessons on Rhodes please?


I would also like to know about Greek classes in Rhodes. ALso any information about education on Rhodes.

Regards,

Maria


----------

